# a trip to Herptologic



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The Little Red Barn


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## chispas (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow!  How impressive.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd have a child and give him up to have what I see here lol.
Simply astonishing.
Must keep whoever very busy!
I couldn't sleep at night, just so many new things EVERY D


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Just disregarding for a second that EVERYTHING else in that room is simply breath-taking.... _*Is that a freakin no spot azureus?!*_


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah that is a no spot Azureus. It is solid blue.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio, I assume the white top shoeboxes are what he uses for froglet rearing? Or are they all springtails...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Wish I could have made it there. Next trip I guess. 

Julio what did sean keep in those horizontal 10 gallons


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Those pics are awesome. I need to make a trip up there if I could get a VIP pass.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> Julio what did sean keep in those horizontal 10 gallons


There were a lot of Tinct pairs.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> Just disregarding for a second that EVERYTHING else in that room is simply breath-taking.... _*Is that a freakin no spot azureus?!*_


You def have to see this place in person, the pics are great...but in person its just like you stated breath-taking! Hands down the best setup collection ive ever seen.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Julio, I assume the white top shoeboxes are what he uses for froglet rearing? Or are they all springtails...


Hey,
yeah they are all froglet rearing containers and there several in each one not just 1.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio said:


> Hey,
> yeah they are all froglet rearing containers and there several in each one not just 1.


wow, in spag and leaf litter or just spag? That's pretty dense.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they have a mix of sphanum, coc fiber and leaf litter.


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Julio... Thanks for sharing..
Kevin Stoltz


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess I have to notify everyone here that I AM KIDDING!
Getting negative feedback for someone not agreeing that i'm kidding.
Even if the person stated he/she knew I was kidding. Anyways.
Doesn't that go against not leaving negative feedback based on opinions or personal reasons? hmmm

So all you know, I would not give up anything for anything in that room ok? Clear? Good 



Ziggi said:


> I'd have a child and give him up to have what I see here lol.
> Simply astonishing.
> Must keep whoever very busy!
> I couldn't sleep at night, just so many new things EVERY D


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Ziggi said:


> I guess I have to notify everyone here that I AM KIDDING!
> Getting negative feedback for someone not agreeing that i'm kidding.
> Even if the person stated he/she knew I was kidding. Anyways.
> Doesn't that go against not leaving negative feedback based on opinions or personal reasons? hmmm
> ...


no worries...speak your mind bro, its good to see some humor on here sometimes.


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

That looks like fun! Nice looking chondros too!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Ziggi said:


> I guess I have to notify everyone here that I AM KIDDING!
> Getting negative feedback for someone not agreeing that i'm kidding.
> Even if the person stated he/she knew I was kidding. Anyways.
> Doesn't that go against not leaving negative feedback based on opinions or personal reasons? hmmm
> ...


lol No worries here... I guess some people can't take a joke. You were just expressing how awesome his setup is .


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Marinarawr said:


> lol No worries here... I guess some people can't take a joke. You were just expressing how awesome his setup is .


I know really. I be pissed as well. It's a cool place to be and see and some of us will never be able to do something like that due to funds or life in general. So I am not sure why you would get negative rep points over something like this as it is just an opinion or an over exaggerated enthusiasm.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Quit crying about rep points people.

I got some for my recent tussle with the Jellmeister...

Not worth bit*hing about....move on 



..oh....nice red barn pic Julio!

Superb.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Quit crying about rep points people.
> 
> I got some for my recent tussle with the Jellmeister...
> 
> ...


Not complaining just being supportive, but hey I get negative rep points all the time as well when I say what is really on my mind and can prove it with actual facts involved. LOL


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pics man! That must have been an awesome trip!

Noah


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah it really was a great time to be able to visit there.


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Holy crap! Thanks for sharing


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

it is nice to see pics!

There's a video somewhere around here about it as well...


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I make trips to sean's sometime just to pick up FF's...Yea I could have them shipped and save on gas but the trip is always worth it, and the info from Ben is price less!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I received a trio of Matecho tincs in a trade with Sean last week and they are Amazing!! Almost like a solid orange Terribilis.

Thanks for the photos, Julio.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Julio, outstanding pictures!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

That Azureus is quite ridiculous!!


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I do agree..About the azureus I mean..Very nice pic's Julio..Thanks so much for sharing them. I think I may just opt to pick up my mints when they come in.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. it is definitely worth picking up your own frogs


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

Sean's collection never gets old lol. Here's a pic I took about a year ago of the no spot azureus. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet Brian, i am gonna see if i can enlarge and crop the pic i took.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Man I need to plan a trip up there soon and buy some frogs! That no-spot azurius is pretty unique looking.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

here you go, not as nice as Brian's though.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Josh, its a place you need to go with a whole lot of cash, there are so many things you will wanna come home with, leave your wallet at home, i didn't and i winded up with a ton of frogs and i went there with the intention of not buying anything.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone know the line of that Azureus? It seems pretty strange to me that I have never seen one like that.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it just a pattern anomaly? Or is it more of a rare trait that has yet to be line bred?

-Matt


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah i guess thats what i was asking as well?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am not sure how the offsprings turn out, but the female has very little spotting and aside from a few spots looks almost like the male.


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

wow thanks for posting that thats a lot of frogs


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am glad you all enjoyed it, i can't wait to go back, but i am leaving my wallet at home.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> but i am leaving my wallet at home.


Uh huh....I've used and heard that one before


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I won't even go there until I have at least $500 of frog money... That should get me something cool, lol....


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

the spotless azureus is from seans "sky blue" line. That male has recently been breed back to the mother as well as a sister, but so far the offspring are not coming out any more spectacular than the original sky blue pairing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ben,
do you have nay pics of the offsprings?


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

no but i can take some.....babies are just starting to come out of the water, some may be a month old now....good amount of variation....


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Has anyone stopped and counted tanks? 

I counted 54 cubes, 23 plus tanks, over 125 shoeboxes, just unreal. Very awesome indeed.

I wonder how much he has it insured for?


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

another shot


----------

